# hanging 9' residential



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Just wondering how you guys hang the top wall sheet? We 2 manned it with one guy on stilts,one cutting and carrying. The house took just over 270 sheets with 2 vaults and a bonus room. It took us 4 guys almost 3 days.

How much more would coallated screws run on this house and what could a guy expect in time savings?

I am not a hanger by trade but work is slow and now are doing more of it. Any tips very appreciated thanks


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

For starters, stilts are illegal here. But my boarders use 2 benches made from a 2x10 with 2x4 legs. 2x4 bracing. Make these to suit the height you need. They cut a slot in the middle for their hand for easy moving about.

I think theirs are about 16" high, mostly for 10' ceiling work.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Is it just me or do stilts really make your knees ache?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

illegal stilts??? wtf...oh right I forgot...national healthcare


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I just cut and run them while 2 guys screw off, one lower screws one higher screws. I think the collated screws arent worth it unless you are paying a partner or someone alot to screw off. It costs like 180 bucks more for the screws for that house collated. It saves sometime, but if you use collated on a 9ft you also have to get something to stand on everytime you miss or leave a clicker. 270 in 3 days wouldnt be bad with one hanger one cheaper screwer and a good cutter on a house with some vaults and more difficult stuff, something you would probably get a higher price on. 4 is an unbalanced number.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

If your hanging 9ft and you don't have one guy on stilts,,, well the mexicans are gonna take your job,,, ya know, its the 50 cent an hour thing and all.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

9' we would hang all the walls off the floor and then go back and screw off high stuff from benches. 10', we hang top sheets with ceiling. Good stilt guy can screw off all high stuff at one time. Good luck!


----------



## drywall icon (Dec 14, 2009)

use screws its so much faster saves so much time , put your rip at the top factory to factory horrizonal.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

katoman said:


> For starters, stilts are illegal here. But my boarders use 2 benches made from a 2x10 with 2x4 legs. 2x4 bracing. Make these to suit the height you need. They cut a slot in the middle for their hand for easy moving about.
> 
> I think theirs are about 16" high, mostly for 10' ceiling work.


If they are hangers they should go and buy a real bench, one that is adjustable!!

150.00 at all-wall!


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

> If your hanging 9ft and you don't have one guy on stilts,,, well the mexicans are gonna take your job,,, ya know, its the 50 cent an hour thing and all.


 LOL It's Sad but true. :thumbsup:


----------



## groundzero2121 (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Drywall-Bench.php



there ya go.....noobs


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

mics_54 said:


> illegal stilts??? wtf...oh right I forgot...national healthcare




We can't walk onto jobs wearing stilts out here either, you can buy them but if you get hurt WC wont cover you, so bosses do let them on site.

Sides Stilts is only for light duty stuff like taping and screwing off the top of the walls, not for hanging sheetrock (we use 12') even if you're the third man with the gun... it's too dangerous.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Ben of Hyde said:


> We can't walk onto jobs wearing stilts out here either, you can buy them but if you get hurt WC wont cover you, so bosses do let them on site.
> 
> Sides Stilts is only for light duty stuff like taping and screwing off the top of the walls, not for hanging sheetrock (we use 12') even if you're the third man with the gun... it's too dangerous.


Your wrong about that,,, I'm, 56 and still hang 9ft and 10ft off stilts,,, 5/8 on the ceiling(yeah we use 12 ft too),,, its all about learning a new trade,embrace it ,,,, just saying. Don't know how you see it, but I'm not about to sit by and let the Mexicans TAKE my job from me

About WC, we use a ghost policy, in other words it cost me 850.00/year, for the privaledge of being uninsured, so what does it matter if I fall off the stilts???? Dern man,,, do you want to live forever???? I don't,,, but then again, I've been married three times,,,,,,


----------



## SL-DRYWALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Captain: thanks for keeping it real, been there done that , but anymore I just dont have it in me to hang the board , Oh i do on smaller jobs and repair work, but nothing serious , Just taping . Take care Steve.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Capt sheetrock you rule:thumbsup: We dont do much rock but have alot of respect for hangers. The best part about is its such a good workout you can eat like a pig and sleep like a rock at night.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

katoman said:


> For starters, stilts are illegal here. But my boarders use 2 benches made from a 2x10 with 2x4 legs. 2x4 bracing. Make these to suit the height you need. They cut a slot in the middle for their hand for easy moving about.
> 
> I think theirs are about 16" high, mostly for 10' ceiling work.


What agency says they are illegal? They are used a lot out here.


----------



## TheLastDaze (Jan 19, 2010)

katoman said:


> For starters, stilts are illegal here. But my boarders use 2 benches made from a 2x10 with 2x4 legs. 2x4 bracing. Make these to suit the height you need. They cut a slot in the middle for their hand for easy moving about.
> 
> I think theirs are about 16" high, mostly for 10' ceiling work.


what isn't there??


----------



## TheLastDaze (Jan 19, 2010)

have any of you guys used 4.5 drywall? no center or top cuts, two sheets x 12' done.. I've hung from the floor and have found it extremely painstaking and will not do it again in most applications. 

Funny thing about mexicans is most customers that hire them think their saving money and in most cases they're not.. 

they're more and more unwelcomed on sites around here......


----------



## STG1 (Dec 3, 2010)

TheLastDaze said:


> have any of you guys used 4.5 drywall? no center or top cuts, two sheets x 12' done.. I've hung from the floor and have found it extremely painstaking and will not do it again in most applications.
> 
> Funny thing about mexicans is most customers that hire them think their saving money and in most cases they're not..
> 
> they're more and more unwelcomed on sites around here......


Some people like that board better cus of less seams, but the fail to recognize the the factory edges are weaker for some reason and tend to break...


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

If you use 54" drywall, and foam glue on interior walls, with the auto guns, you are saving nothing but time. I have 2 guys that put on 3500 bf on 9ft walls this way on a daily base. The screws are more, and you have to have proper backing. We also have in the past had one guy with the auto feed gun and the other with the dewalt gun. All the guns are cordless, and work awesome. Stilts are not needed, and are a waste of time, because a 2' bench will do the same thing. Also if you have a person on stilts, you upset the balance of the crew... you have to carry a third person when 2 people can do the job... also the person on stilts, is no preforming when cutting the sheets. When working on exteriror walls, the can screw off the feild. but when on interior walls they only need one screw every second or third stud. With the foam glue, it holds better and preforms better than most of the other glues we have tried.
We hang the top sheet, then hang the bottom sheet, then one person screws or nails the top off on the edges, and the other guy does the same to the bottom. If one is done before the other, than they help each other out....works well for us....


----------

